

Faking Dependent Types in C++ [2012] - claudius
http://pwparchive.wordpress.com/2012/03/29/dependent-typing-in-c/

======
claudius
The source code on github seems to have been updated in the meantime, I also
found it easier to understand than the inline snippets:
[https://github.com/sanjoy/Snippets/blob/master/DependentType...](https://github.com/sanjoy/Snippets/blob/master/DependentTypes.cc)

